# Paragon's Silver Standard Poodle Win



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello all, 

I am wiped! The last 2 weeks have been great at the show!! Here are some photos for you all. My Blue girl Liza-Jane won breed this past weekend against blacks, and professional handlers!!! I did not expect much, as she was entered for Juniors. I am so proud of my team!

My handlers are my daughters. Take note of the wee one with Star my Silver girl. Imagine her in the Group Ring... My daughter did win her division in the Regionals for Juniors.

I also did well with my Airedale pup in her first week out. 

I need to get some rest. 

Paragon


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Terrific pictures and congratulations!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations! Thank you for posting pictures even though you are exhausted. You must be so proud - how nice your daughters did such a geat job handling.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

That is the sweetest thing I've seen for a long time!!! Congrats on having such lovely daughters as well as beautiful dogs; great win for your family!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is wonderful!!! So glad for you. Your kids do so well in the ring, it makes me smile. Takes me back to when I was a kid! One day they are going to be so grateful you involved them in this part of your life!!


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

What beautiful Poodles...AND beautiful daughters...I am sure you are incredibly proud!!! 

Congrats!!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations! You did have a busy weekend. My husband took a video of them in the ring and I tried to get a pic of your girl (s) and my boy Cosi. I hope it turned out.

It was Cosi's very first show. Your daughter did a terrific job. It was great to meet you.

Sherry


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks so much all!!!

I am so proud of my girls! It truly is a family affair here. I remember shows from when I was little, and want to share this with my family. It is an unreal feeling to be in the ring, and be an eaqual with the adults. I want my kids to experience this as well.

Please note the difference in LIza-Jane in one week... She is getting huge with Princie pups. She still has a month to go....

Truelovepoodles,

It was great meeting you! Your pup is lovely. I hope the video turned out as well! 

Indiana,

I am thinking "cute factor" can't hurt in the ring... maybe make up for my grooming and scissoring skills....

Arreau,

It is a great place for kids to learn. Learning doesn't just come in books!

I have to remember the home team as well... Dad and the boys who look after the dogs. Hubby is a great support, and has done a bit of handling himself. My boys will be out in the big ring as well. Right now they are doing Juniors. One of the boys has an order in for a PUG for show... I guess we can't all have Poodles....


----------

